# American Embroidery Supply Offers 3-D Puffy Foam



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A great way to add dimension and loft to any embroidery design is through the use of 3-D puffy foam. This product, offered by American Embroidery Supply, is 3mm and comes in individual sheets measuring 9 by 12 inches. 

It is nontoxic, water-resistant and machine washable, but it is flammable and cannot be dry-cleaned. It perforates cleanly when stitched through. It is available in four colors: white, black, royal, and red. 

To order go to American Embroidery Supply . Orders totaling $75 and more ship free. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of stabilizers, scissors, snips, and clips. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 678-401-7160; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

